# 22-23": 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080



## Nekrodamus (4. April 2012)

Für seinen geplanten Spielerechner denkt mein Sohn an einen 22 - 23" Monitor. Breiter mag er gar nicht und der Platz in seiner zukünftigen Studentenbude könnte ja auch knapp sein. 

Der Monitor braucht keinerlei Gimmicks und Filme werden auf dem Fernseher geguckt, das Teil muss einfach "nur" sehr gut spieletauglich sein. Natürlich soll der Monitor so wenig wie möglich kosten, allerdings zahlt er das, was nötig ist.

Gibt es nun außer dem Betrachten von Filmen irgend einen sachlichen Grund, bei solch kleinem Monitor die HD-Auflösung zu wählen? Die kleinere Auflösung entlastet die GraKa (z.Zt. denken wir an eine 6950/2GB) doch deutlich bzw. erlaubt bei gleichen Einstellungen mehr FpS.


----------



## Ryle (4. April 2012)

Je höher die Auflösung desto besser die Bildqualität und im Spiel die Grafik. Der Platzgewinn im normalen Desktopbetrieb sollte auch nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
Bei einer 6950 wäre es imho Blödsinn noch nen 1680x1050 Monitor zu kaufen, da die für jedes Spiel in 1080p genug Leistung hat. 

Die Einbußen an FPS von 1680x1050 auf 1920x1080 ist auch nicht so hoch, dass man das bei einer solchen Grafikkarte rechtfertigen könnte. Bei einer 6950 dürften das durchschnittlich 10FPS sein, erst beim Sprung von 1920x1080 zu 2560x1600 merkt man starke Einbrüche. Wenn du jetzt eine Grafikkarte in der Leistungsklasse einer GTX450 hättest würde das anders aussehen aber eine 6950 ist mit 1680x1050 unterfordert. Die stärksten Einfluss haben immer noch Qualitätseinstellungen und Filter wie AA und AF.

Kannst du dir aber auch auf hardwareluxx bestätigen lassen, die benchen die Grafikkarten von 1680x1050 bis 2560x1600, mit und ohne Qualitätsfilter durch.

Sofern du nicht vor hattest die 6950 gebrauchst zu kaufen würde dir aber statt einer 6950 eher zu einer 7850 raten. Hat meist die Nase vorn, kostet das gleiche, bleibt dabei aber kühler und deutlich effizienter -> Klick
Empfehlenswert ist hier die Sapphire Radeon HD 7850. Nicht nur die günstigste 7850 im Moment sondern auch eine der leisesten.


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2012)

> Für seinen geplanten Spielerechner denkt mein Sohn an einen 22 - 23" Monitor. Breiter mag er gar nicht und der Platz in seiner zukünftigen Studentenbude könnte ja auch knapp sein.


 
Wie breit darf er denn maximal sein? 16:9 Monitore sind bei gleicher Diagonale deutlich breiter als solche mit 16:10, außerdem unterscheidet sich die Rahmenbreite verschiedener Monitore unter Umständen stark



> bei solch kleinem Monitor die HD-Auflösung zu wählen?


 
Die höhere Auflösung macht sich natürlich auch in Spielen, CAD und Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen und sogar beim Anzeigen von Text bemerkbar. Außerdem hast du mehr Platz auf dem Desktop und in Programmfenstern, letzteres macht sich unter anderem auch in IDEs oder sogar beim Surfen positiv bemerkbar; wenn dir die Windowsschrift _zu klein_ wird kannst du sie immernoch aufblasen (das wäre abgesehen von der höheren benötigten Grafikleistung auch der einzige mögliche Nachteil)

Eine HD 6950 sollte locker mit 1920x1080 oder 1920x1200 fertigwerden. Im Zweifel gilt dabei immer: mehr Auflösung ist besser als Kantenglättung!


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

Ein Full HD Monitor kann auch auf kleinen Größen, je nach Einsatzzweck, sehr gut sein. Im Vorteil wärst du auch, weil Full HD nun praktisch Standard ist und deswegen in den meisten neueren Geräten zu finden ist.
 Wie wäre es mit dem Dell U2212HM? Hat etwas bessere Werte als der 23" Bruder, dafür ist er aber 1,5" kleiner und ca, gleich teuer. Hier wäre in Test auf prad: PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2212HM


----------



## conspiracy (4. April 2012)

insgesamt ist sicher auch anzumerken das es sich heute mit aktueller Hardware und auch generell kaum mehr lohnt unter 23 Zoll nen Monitor zu kaufen .. gerade wo die Preise für derartige Hardware sehr stark gesunken sind in den letzten Jahren .. irgendwann .. in ferner Zukunft .. werden höhere Auflösungen auch Full HD ablösen .. aber bis dahin dauerts noch ein klein wenig. Vor allem ATI Karten profitieren von höheren Auflösungen, ne 2 GB 6950 hat genug Power 1920*1080 zu stemmen, bei vielen ATI Karten war es bei verschiedenen Benchmarks mit sonst gleichen Komponenten im Gegensatz zu Nvidia sogar so, das ATI Karten mit der höheren Auflösung mehr FPS erzielten weil sie erst ab ner bestimmten Auflösung ihr volles Potential ausschöpfen.

Da es insgesamt danach klingt als möchte er das "bestmöglichste" mit ner Spieletauglichkeit zum kleinsten Preis:

ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ryle (4. April 2012)

Falls du Monitor Empfehlungen brauchst.

23-24"
Dell U2312HM + gute Blickwinkel, gute Bildqualität, schnelles e-IPS Panel, sehr gute Ergonomie, Dell Service mit 3 Jahren Direktaustausch - kein HDMI Eingang
Asus VS248H + eines der schnellsten TN Panel, ordentliche Bildqualität - TN bedingt schlechte Blickwinkel, so gut wie keine Ergonomie

Abgesehen vom Dell U2212HM kenne ich nur noch aus 2010 vernünftige 22". Von sonstigen empfehlenswerten aktuellen 22" Geräten hab ich leider keine Ahnung, meist ist aber ein Griff zu Asus VSxx8H oder LGW22xxT keine schlechte Wahl. Die aktuellen BenQs würde ich meiden, da dort wohl sämtliche 22" Modelle recht träge sein sollen. Beim Dell würde ich aber eher zum 23" Modell greifen da der Preisunterschied einfach zu gering ausfällt.


----------



## Nekrodamus (4. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für Euer bisheriges Feedback, da waren schon so einige wirklich lehrreiche Aussagen darunter: HD ist also gesetzt.

Die maximale Bildschirmgröße hat im Übrigen hauptsächlich mit seinem Gefühl zu tun, dass er bei unserer üblichen Nähe zum Monitor die äußersten Bereiche schlecht sieht. (Das mag sich durch Gewöhnung ändern und ja, mein BenQ FP93GX ist definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß.)

Betrachtungswinkel und sonstige ergonomische Aspekte sind meinem Sohn recht egal. Das ist sein Monitor, den er sich genau einmal einrichtet und sonstige Gucker (so denn überhaupt zugelassen), haben sich mit dem Gebotenen zufrieden zu geben. 

Als er mir eben über die Schulter geschaut hat und ich ihm versucht habe klar zu machen, was ich hier gerade erruiere, meinte er nur ganz trocken, dass er im Zweifelsfall halt etwas mehr für die GraKa auf den Tisch legt, falls meine Planung zu mickrig wird.

(Randnotiz: Technische Details interessieren den Sohnemann nicht im Geringsten. Ich habe ihm ein Paket zu schnüren und zu montieren, mit welchem er ein paar Jahre ordentlich spielen und für das Bio-Studium arbeiten kann. Wir dachten an 1.200,- tutti completti, aber notfalls darf es nun auch ein wenig mehr werden. Ja, delegieren kann der Kerl schon recht gut.)

Sehr erstaunt war ich übrigens über die Aussage bzgl. der 7850, welche in der brandneuen PCGH noch als schwächer und teurer als die 6950 gelistet wird. 

Echt übel, wenn man sich zwei, drei Jährchen nicht mehr mit Hardware auseinander gesetzt hat, ist man ja so etwas von einem Voll-Noob ...


----------



## Ryle (4. April 2012)

> Betrachtungswinkel und sonstige ergonomische Aspekte sind meinem Sohn recht egal.


Stichwort Student. Wenn man mal am Rechner arbeitet und nebenbei etwas schreibt sind gute Blickwinkel immer vorteilhaft. Ergonomie ist auch ein Punkt den ich bei wenig Platz berücksichtigen würde. 



> Sehr erstaunt war ich übrigens über die Aussage bzgl. der 7850, welche in der brandneuen PCGH noch als schwächer und teurer als die 6950 gelistet wird.


In einigen wenigen Benchmarks ist die 7850 tatsächlich wenige Frames langsamer als die 6950, aber teurer ist sie eigentlich nicht. Wenn du etwas mehr investieren willst kannst du für 20-30€ mehr entweder zu einer übertakteten 7850 greifen oder für knapp 100€ mehr zu ner 7870. Die Performance kann sich aber dank Treiberoptimierungen in Zukunft eigentlich nur verbessern. Ich nehme stark an, dass dort auch der Hund begraben lag, da PCGH noch mit nem Beta Treiber getestet hatte. 
Aber gerade Sapphire und XFX haben sehr attraktive Karten, die dank eigener Kühllösungen wirklich als leise zu bezeichnen sind und dabei meist auch kühler und schneller sind als die Referenz Karten. Ich hab im Moment eine 7870 OC von Sapphire im System, welche tatsächlich leise bleibt. Ich hatte vorher nen Thermalright Shaman auf einer GTX560Ti und bisher gab es keine Grafikkarte bei der ich keinen Alternativkühler verbaut hatte, bei der Sapphire sehe ich aber das erste mal keinen Sinn darin einen zu kaufen, da sie unter Spiele-Last wirklich unhörbar bleibt und gerade 60° erreicht. 



> Wir dachten an 1.200,- tutti completti, aber notfalls darf es nun auch ein wenig mehr werden.


Mit 1200 solltest du eigentlich gut hinkommen, da dürfte mit Monitor und Peripherie sogar eine 7870 drin sein wenn man sich nicht gerade ein Overclocking Board für 300€ kaufen muss, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. April 2012)

Der oben genannte Dell U2312HM ist absolut empfehlenswert. 

Der Platzgewinn gegenüber einem 22" Monitor (1680x1050) ist nicht zu verachten und mit vernünftiger Einstellung ist auch das längere Arbeiten am PC recht angenehm 
(vorher: mittelmäßiges TN-Panel aus dem Jahr 2007, Glanzlackrahmen -> nervt tierisch, sofern irgendeine Lichtquelle im Raum ist).

Von Full-HD auf 21" rate ich ab.
Dann ist die Schrift entweder arg klein und schwer zu lesen oder der Platzgewinn dahin, wenn man die Icons und den Text größer stellt.

I.d.R. überlebt ein besserer Monitor auch mal einige Hardwareupgrades, hier ist das Geld gut angelegt .

http://geizhals.de/673666


----------



## Nekrodamus (5. April 2012)

Also Full HD und besser 23" als 22" - soweit klar. Ist der Dell denn auch ein "Speedfreak"? Die perfekte Spieletauglichkeit bleibt halt weiterhin oberstes Gebot.


Was Anderes: Macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn, für die unklaren, aber wichtigen Komponenten einzelne Threads in den jeweiligen "Fachbereichen" zu eröffnen, oder ist ein Thread bzgl. des Gesamtsystems wertvoller?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Was Anderes: Macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn, für die unklaren, aber wichtigen Komponenten einzelne Threads in den jeweiligen "Fachbereichen" zu eröffnen, oder ist ein Thread bzgl. des Gesamtsystems wertvoller?


 
Wenns ein komplettes System werden soll frag bei Komplettrechnern/Zusammenstellungen, da werden wahrscheinlich 95-100% aller Fragen geklärt werden können (da die Leute die das beantworten auch oft ziemlich die gleichen sind wie in den Unterforen zu einzelnen Komponenten... wir sind ja Allround-Nerds ).


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. April 2012)

Fazit von Prad: LINK
Wer Counterstrike bisher nur am Röhrenmonitor gezockt hat (solche Vertreter unserer Gattung soll's ja auch 2012 noch geben), der wird mit dem Dell nicht glücklich.
Für alle anderen ist er eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau (vgl. Review).


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Wer Counterstrike bisher nur am Röhrenmonitor gezockt hat (solche Vertreter unserer Gattung soll's ja auch 2012 noch geben), der wird mit dem Dell nicht glücklich.


 
Gibt es denn überhaupt schon TFTs, mit denen Profi-CS-ler (oder selbsternannte Pro-Gamer...) glücklich werden können?


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt schon TFTs, mit denen Profi-CS-ler (oder selbsternannte Pro-Gamer...) glücklich werden können?


 
Naja, viele schwärmen ja vom BenQ XL2420T. Aber an einen CRT kommt er trotzdem nicht ran.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2012)

> Gibt es denn überhaupt schon TFTs, mit denen Profi-CS-ler (oder selbsternannte Pro-Gamer...) glücklich werden können?


 
Sony PVM-2541


----------



## conspiracy (5. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Sony PVM-2541



Holy S*it, das ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Level  freu mich aber schon auf die ersten Monitore im Consumerbereich.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2012)

> Die maximale Bildschirmgröße hat im Übrigen hauptsächlich mit seinem Gefühl zu tun, dass er bei unserer üblichen Nähe zum Monitor die äußersten Bereiche schlecht sieht. (Das mag sich durch Gewöhnung ändern und ja, mein BenQ FP93GX ist definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß.)


 
Man kann sich vielleicht daran gewöhnen, dass man die äußeren Bereiche schlechter sieht aber das macht die Sache auch nicht besser...

Tatsächlich hängt die maximale sinnvolle Monitorgröße hauptsächlich von der Auflösung und dem Abstand zum Monitor ab. Und natürlich von der Anwendung.



> Von Full-HD auf 21" rate ich ab.
> Dann ist die Schrift entweder arg klein und schwer zu lesen oder der Platzgewinn dahin, wenn man die Icons und den Text größer stellt.


 
Auch nur eine Frage der Entfernung; und wenn man es tatsächlich nötig hat die Schrift größer zu stellen bleibt immerhin die bessere Schärfe in Spielen, Filmen und anderen Anwendungen.



> Dell U2312HM


 
Für einen Hardcorezocker würde ich kein IPS Panel empfehlen.

Ansonsten:
LG Flatron W2363D


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. April 2012)

Anforderung:


> Die perfekte Spieletauglichkeit bleibt halt weiterhin oberstes Gebot.


Dazu:


Superwip schrieb:


> Für einen Hardcorezocker würde ich kein IPS Panel empfehlen.


Jein - ist halt immer die Frage, wie man perfekte Spieletauglichkeit und Hardcorezocken definiert und wie man den Maßstab setzt.
Für jeden, der nicht den ganzen Tag _extrem schnelle_ Shooter spielt, ist die Reaktionszeit eines e-IPS Panels keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2012)

> ist die Reaktionszeit eines e-IPS Panels keine Einschränkung.


 
...aber auch kein Vorteil.

Wenn man nicht mit einem relativ großen Monitor auf relativ geringe Entfernung arbeitet (offensichtlich hier nicht der Fall), eine gute Farbstabilität erforderlich ist (anspruchsvolle Bild-und Videobearbeitung) oder man den Monitor aus irgendeinem Grund häufig von der Seite betrachtet (etwa bei einem Multimonitorsetup) halten sich die Vorteile von IPS sehr in Grenzen- entgegen dem aktuellen "nicht-TN-Hype" würde ich hier definitiv keinen IPS Monitor empfehlen. Zumal man für IPS immernoch einen Aufpreis zahlt (auch wenn der U2212HM sehr preiswert ist).


----------



## KrHome (5. April 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Stichwort Student. Wenn man mal am Rechner arbeitet und nebenbei etwas schreibt sind gute Blickwinkel immer vorteilhaft.


 Schwarze Schrift auf weißem Grund, dürfte so ziemlich die letzte Anwendung sein, bei der der Blickwinkel eines TN Panels problematisch wird.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Von Full-HD auf 21" rate ich ab.
> Dann ist die Schrift entweder arg klein und schwer zu lesen oder der  Platzgewinn dahin, wenn man die Icons und den Text größer stellt


So ein Unsinn. Ich sitze gerade 70cm von einem 21,5 Zoll Full HD Bildschirm entfernt - Windows Standard Schriftgröße - und habe überhaupt keine Probleme alles zu erkennen. Und ich hab nichtmal 100% Sehvermögen. Wer von FullHD @ 21,5 Zoll Kopfschmerzen bekommt, sollte dringend zum Augenarzt (ernsthaft!).



Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Die perfekte Spieletauglichkeit bleibt halt weiterhin oberstes Gebot.


 -Aktuelle Grafikkarten ab GTX560Ti bzw. HD6870 stemmen 1920x1080  problemlos. 
-Immer mehr Spiele unterstützen garkein 16:10 mehr und man  hat schwarze Balken. 
-Das immer mehr im Kommen befindliche Shader Post-AA (FXAA, MLAA) sieht umso besser aus je höher die gewählte Auflösung. 
-TN Panels haben das beste P/L-Verhältnis für's Gaming. Was anderes würde ich nur nehmen, wenn ich Bildbearbeitung auf hohem Niveau machen möchte und die Farbtreue benötige.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> -Immer mehr Spiele unterstützen garkein 16:10 mehr und man hat schwarze Balken.


 
Fast alle Games unterstützen das noch 
Ein 16:10 sieht viel größer aus als ein 16:9. Ein Bekannter hat einen 24" 16:9, ich einen 24" 16:10 und wenn die nebeneinander stehen, siehr meiner sehr viel größer aus, auch in Games macht es sich bemerkbar.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2012)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 1920x1080 und 1920x1200 hätte würde ich auch zu 16:10 greifen aber bei 1680x1050 vs. 1920x1080 ist letzteres meiner Meinung nach klar die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Nekrodamus (6. April 2012)

Nicht das Ihr glaubt, ich wäre nicht mehr da!  Ich lese weiterhin sehr interessiert mit!

Um die Anforderungen mal etwas weiter zu präzisieren:

- Mein Sohn spielt sehr viel verschiedene Spiele bzw. Genres, Shooter und Strategiespiele kommen dabei besonders häufig vor. Da müssen also sowohl die GraKa, der Monitor und die CPU ausreichend flott sein.

- Seine visuellen Ansprüche sind dabei eigentlich "nur", dass jedes mögliche Detail auch dargestellt wird und alles "hübsch" aussieht. Als reiner Anwender wird er z.B. ein CCC niemals öffnen und Begriffe wie AA oder AF sind ihm fremd (und schnuppe). Er stellt die Bildqualität nur im Spiel ein und dort idealerweise auch nur über den Schalter bzgl. der Gesamtperformance.

- Er hat eine leichte Farbsehschwäche und hat auch keinerlei Ambitionen bzgl. Bildverarbeitung, die über das Zuschneiden von Fotos hinausgehen. Die absolute Farbtreue o.ä. Ultra-Features sind also bedeutungslos. Und Filme werden, wie gesagt, sowieso nur auf dem Fernseher geguckt.

- Seine seriöse (studentische) Arbeit am PC wird nichts sein, was ein einfacher Office-PC nicht auch anstandslos bewältigen würde. (Von Komfortfeatures wie z.B. kürzeren Ladezeiten mal abgesehen.) Der Gamer-Aspekt ist also einzig maßgeblich für das System.


Ist unter oben genannten Aspekten eine 7850/70 eigentlich immer noch die beste Wahl?

Wie schließt man einen HD-Monitor optimal an, HDMI oder DVI? Ist das wurscht, oder hat eines davon einen kleinen Vorteil?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (6. April 2012)

DVI und HDMI geben sich bei "üblichen" Kabellängen von 2m nichts. HDMI bietet die Möglichkeit, den Sound mit zu übertragen - ist also eher beim Anschließen eines Fernsehers interessant...


----------

